# thyroid and periods



## sparklingwateraddict (Apr 16, 2018)

I went to the endocrinologist yesterday (saw a different doctor than I usually do because my doctor had a family emergency and was out). I told her that since being on Synthroid (for about 2 years) my periods have been awful - like spotting in between and awful headaches at the middle of my cycle and during my period. She told me that it probably wasn't related to the Synthroid, but I told her that I had not had any of those problems before Synthroid. She brushed it off like it was a coincidence. I really thought that the two were related. I am starting to lose faith in doctors entirely. I was put on Synthroid when my thyroid was in the normal range and have felt nothing but crappy since I have been on it. This endo did tell me that taking Biotin -even the small amount that is in multivitamins - can mess up TSH and FT4 test results, so I feel like I have never got an accurate reading. After pleading with her saying I feel like crap, I am taking a break from Synthroid all together for three months and then having my TSH and FT4 rechecked. My TSH had always been on the high end of normal but my FT4 was always around 1. I felt better when my TSH was around 4-5 and not at 2 like it is now. When I initially went to the endo last year for a second opinion no other tests were ordered besides TSH. This new doctor did order a Thyroid antibody test, which she wants me to have done in 3 months along with the TSH and FT4. I told her I thought that when I initially came to the endo I thought they would order more tests like that but they never did.

I am seriously thinking about going to a functional medicine doctor although my pocketbook cannot take it. I am just sick of feeling lousy and no doctors listening to me. Basically they are like oh her TSH is 2, she's fine. Well my cycles are a mess, my hair is an oily mess and I have more anxiety than I ever did, so I don't think that's "fine."

Sorry for ranting, but I feel like this board is such a great resource and very supportive!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you ever tested free t3?

Can you give us your exact TSH and free t4 result with the reference ranges?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

It's no coincidence .......
Although I'm a man I sympathies with you....

When I was put on that stuff I thought someone slipped me acid.
Actually an acid trip would be like a party compared to that poison.

"I wouldn't take that synthetic crap at gunpoint"


----------



## sparklingwateraddict (Apr 16, 2018)

My last TSH from this month was 2.4 (ref range 0.45-5.33) My FT4 (which was tested a year ago) was 1.0 (ref range 0.61-1.12).

I haven't been tested for FT3 since 2014 and it was 3.1 with a ref range of 2.0 to 4.4.

At that time in 2014, my TSH was 4.4 (on no meds).

My Endo did not request that I get an FT3 test in January, just the TSH, FT4 and Thyroid antibodies.


----------



## sparklingwateraddict (Apr 16, 2018)

creepingdeath said:


> It's no coincidence .......
> Although I'm a man I sympathies with you....
> 
> When I was put on that stuff I thought someone slipped me acid.
> ...


Thank you! It's nice to know that a man can understand my troubles! I legit feel so anxious on it and I am a high-strung type A personality anyway and it def does not help. I can't even drink more than one caffeinated beverage anymore. I used to be able to have at least 2 cups of coffee in the morning and if I wanted to, a coke or mt. dew once in a while in the afternoon and it wouldn't phase me. Now, I cannot even do that - not even a mini coke can! Thank god I like sparkling water lol. I love your quote about the synthetic crap. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Being hypo can cause heavy and irregular periods.

Age also can cause perimenopause issues with heavy periods.

Whats your ferritin level? Low ferritin levels can cause heavy cycles.


----------



## sparklingwateraddict (Apr 16, 2018)

Lovlkn said:


> Being hypo can cause heavy and irregular periods.
> 
> Age also can cause perimenopause issues with heavy periods.
> 
> Whats your ferritin level? Low ferritin levels can cause heavy cycles.


Thanks - I do not have heavy or irregular periods. They always come at the same time. The issue is spotting in between and headaches ever since I have been on Synthroid. I do not have low iron levels. Again, periods are not heavy and never have been.


----------



## sparklingwateraddict (Apr 16, 2018)

sparklingwateraddict said:


> Thanks - I do not have heavy or irregular periods. They always come at the same time. The issue is spotting in between and headaches ever since I have been on Synthroid. I do not have low iron levels. Again, periods are not heavy and never have been.


Also, I think I am too young to be in menopause or peri menopause as I am 36.


----------



## sparklingwateraddict (Apr 16, 2018)

I am currently not taking my Synthroid- my doctor knows I have stopped. Going to try to get a baseline type of test in 3 months. I honestly do not feel any different having stopped Synthroid.

Also, does any one know if Synthroid can cause tingling in the hands/feet?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> This endo did tell me that taking Biotin -even the small amount that is in multivitamins - can mess up TSH and FT4 test results, so I feel like I have never got an accurate reading.


If that's the case then you absolutely need to test and dose by FT-4 and FT-3 along with how you feel. Most people feel best falling somewhere between 1/2-3/4 of the range.

Your FT-4 range is the smallest I have ever seen.

My suggestion - pick a dose and take for a solid 6 weeks. Test FT-4 and FT-3 and let us know result, ranges and how you feel. You need to have a starting point to consistency in order to sort this out.


----------



## sparklingwateraddict (Apr 16, 2018)

Lovlkn said:


> If that's the case then you absolutely need to test and dose by FT-4 and FT-3 along with how you feel. Most people feel best falling somewhere between 1/2-3/4 of the range.
> 
> Your FT-4 range is the smallest I have ever seen.
> 
> My suggestion - pick a dose and take for a solid 6 weeks. Test FT-4 and FT-3 and let us know result, ranges and how you feel. You need to have a starting point to consistency in order to sort this out.


Thank you!

I am actually going to be off any synthroid for the next 3 months (my endo knows this). Then I will bet tested for FT4 and TSH. She did not order a FT3 test. I have been on Syntrhoid for about 2 years at varying doses and was on .88 for the last six months, but like I said, I don't know if I ever got an accurate test because I always take Biotin and that messes w/the results and I never had any symptoms of being hypo other than a slightly elevated TSH. I felt consistently worse taking synthroid and my husband can vouch for me saying that I feel awful all the time! I agree that I need to have a starting point to figure out all of this. I also felt better when my FT4 was around 0.70 or 0.80. I will keep you posted. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

8 weeks is plenty for accurate labs. If you are feeling poorly - test at 8 weeks.


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

sparklingwateraddict said:


> I went to the endocrinologist yesterday (saw a different doctor than I usually do because my doctor had a family emergency and was out). I told her that since being on Synthroid (for about 2 years) my periods have been awful - like spotting in between and awful headaches at the middle of my cycle and during my period. She told me that it probably wasn't related to the Synthroid, but I told her that I had not had any of those problems before Synthroid. She brushed it off like it was a coincidence. I really thought that the two were related. I am starting to lose faith in doctors entirely. I was put on Synthroid when my thyroid was in the normal range and have felt nothing but crappy since I have been on it. This endo did tell me that taking Biotin -even the small amount that is in multivitamins - can mess up TSH and FT4 test results, so I feel like I have never got an accurate reading. After pleading with her saying I feel like crap, I am taking a break from Synthroid all together for three months and then having my TSH and FT4 rechecked. My TSH had always been on the high end of normal but my FT4 was always around 1. I felt better when my TSH was around 4-5 and not at 2 like it is now. When I initially went to the endo last year for a second opinion no other tests were ordered besides TSH. This new doctor did order a Thyroid antibody test, which she wants me to have done in 3 months along with the TSH and FT4. I told her I thought that when I initially came to the endo I thought they would order more tests like that but they never did.
> 
> I am seriously thinking about going to a functional medicine doctor although my pocketbook cannot take it. I am just sick of feeling lousy and no doctors listening to me. Basically they are like oh her TSH is 2, she's fine. Well my cycles are a mess, my hair is an oily mess and I have more anxiety than I ever did, so I don't think that's "fine."
> 
> Sorry for ranting, but I feel like this board is such a great resource and very supportive!


TSH pretty much doesn't mean squat. Most important tests are FT4, FT3 and reverse T3. Not T4 and T3. MUST HAVE F in front of it. Most doctors are very naive and don't do the right tests. You have to insist on it or get a DO. FT4 tells you how much stored hormone your body has and FT3 tells you how much of that hormone is being converted and is going through your body running things. I had 8 doctors over the years and each one went by the TSH, which just told them I had plenty of thyroid hormone, but it didn't tell them what my body was doing with that hormone. My new doctor, a DO.... told me it was like I had a tank full of gas and it wasn't getting to my engine. FT3 tells you how much gas is getting to your engine.


----------



## sparklingwateraddict (Apr 16, 2018)

I started this post back in October. Now I have new labs after being off of Synthroid for 8 weeks. After stopping Synthroid I feel back to my old self. I am no longer having menstrual migraines, headaches, weird periods or trouble sleeping. I had been super tired during the day and wide awake at night. I have not taken any naps since being off synthroid. Both my husband and my mother have told me that I seem much happier as well. I am also breaking up with my endocrinologist haha. I had an appointment with my primary care doctor last month and she actually listens to me and said that if my TSH stays around 10 or so she is fine with that since I am showing no symptoms. She said if I were trying to get pregnant she would want it around 3 but since I am not she is fine with it being 8-10, which according to blood work I had Monday, my TSH is 10 - but like I said, i feel absolutely fine.

Other labs: FT4: 0.65 ( ref range 0.61-1.12); FT3: 3.0 (ref. range 2.0-4.4)


----------

